# Install Heron 1.6L engine or rebuild 1.8L 8V Hydraulic engine.



## MMVW52 (Jan 22, 2012)

I am new to the form and I am looking for a little advice.
I am about to start a build with my 15 year old on my 84 Rabbit GTI.
I have a complete 1.6L Heron engine from VOA in Michigan, or at least that is the story from my friend who gave me the engine over ten years ago. I can send pics if anyone wants to see the 1.6L .
I am debating if I should attempt to sell the 1.6L and use the money for modification to the 85 8v GTI engine, or drop in the 1.6L and build the 1.8L sometime in the future? 
I would really like to build an engine with 150+ HP, besides I am not sure what has if anything has been done to the 1.6L. I guess I can pull the intake and exhaust off to see if there has been any porting or polishing done.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

The heron was never available in NA, there's only one way to tell if it's a true one. Gotta take the head off. If it's flat, it's real. 95% that it's a regular old 1.6 though, IMO. VOA has a hard time getting anything from overseas, so I doubt it's a real one.

Before you put anything up for sale, pull that head. If you sell it as a heron and it's not...I can see the storm clouds now .


----------



## fwdvw (May 12, 2000)

For the Heron Identification, Block code should read "EG", and the head part number should read 049 103 373 C


----------



## MMVW52 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Liks to pics of engine Heron engine??*

from what I can tell from the research that I have done so far, the images are of a Heron.

I will go and check the part number that is in the post.
Let me know what you think from the pics.

http://s1255.photobucket.com/albums/hh625/MMVW52/
http://i1255.photobucket.com/albums/hh625/MMVW52/MM_IMAG0193.jpg
http://i1255.photobucket.com/albums/hh625/MMVW52/MM_IMAG0192.jpg


----------



## fwdvw (May 12, 2000)

MMVW52 said:


> from what I can tell from the research that I have done so far, the images are of a Heron.
> 
> I will go and check the part number that is in the post.
> Let me know what you think from the pics.


Head part number looks correct. You might get some good $$$ for the complete motor.

The oil cooler flange is there and so is the distributor. Looks like a winner. Your decision is a personal one, I'd like to experience the EG motor so I'm building one, but others say you can get more power with a 2.0L for less than or equal money. I've done the 2.0L so now I'm doing a 1.6.


----------



## MMVW52 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Block code*

I cant seam to find the block code, where is it locate?


----------



## MMVW52 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Engine Code.*

If the engine code is located on the block between number 3 and 4 spark plug I dont see any thing on that tab on the block. I was also told when the engine was given to me that it was an experimental build. I dont know how true the story is, so I will have to contact my friend to ask him the story again.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Lucky duck!  
I'd use the Heron over the hydro 1.8, any day :thumbup:.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

Do an aba bottom end and your 8V head cheapest and most power. 

I drove a GTI all over Germany in the early 90s. The best thing about the Huron is the ability to sustain speeds of 180-190 kph all day long. An ABA based 8V would waste it all around. 

An old man I used to know worked at VW for over 30 years. He said back in the day a very few cars came into the shop with the Huron mill. A car that should not have it, actually a few did.


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

antichristonwheels said:


> Do an aba bottom end and your 8V head cheapest and most power.
> 
> I drove a GTI all over Germany in the early 90s. The best thing about the Huron is the ability to sustain speeds of 180-190 kph all day long. An ABA based 8V would waste it all around.
> 
> An old man I used to know worked at VW for over 30 years. He said back in the day a very few cars came into the shop with the Huron mill. A car that should not have it, actually a few did.


 It is H*e*ron. Samuel D. Heron was an English engineer that designed that style combustion chamber originally for aircraft engines. I say use the 1.6 especially if it really is a Heron head.


----------



## jlc80 (Oct 22, 2015)

*Heron installation procedure and pistons applicables*

hellow I Am new and I want built a motor 1.8 vw with a Heron head, me question is if you need a special piston for this? the problem that I have at this moment is that the piston hit with te valve of the heron head when I move manually the engine.:banghead::banghead:

please your help will be highly appreciated


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

jlc80 said:


> hellow I Am new and I want built a motor 1.8 vw with a Heron head, me question is if you need a special piston for this? the problem that I have at this moment is that the piston hit with te valve of the heron head when I move manually the engine.:banghead::banghead:
> 
> please your help will be highly appreciated


There were special Pistons back in the day made for use with a 1.7 crank and its short rods. I built one with 1.8 internals in a 1.7 block back in the day. Started with 8.5:1 Pistons and dished them out quite a bit but still had almost 12:1. It may be better to use 2L Pistons to start with. I would have to run the math.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Since there are not many Heron engines around, it will be difficult to build it right. I'm certain there are parts that are the same as the regular 1.6/1.7 engines, but not everything is the same. 

I would build it properly so the engine will be around for a few more years. If you want to bastardize a VW engine, pick another one. There are plenty of 1.6, 1.7, and 1.8 engines around that you can make more horse power than the Heron.


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

Besides the head, really the only difference is the Pistons. The EG use Audi style rods but the VW style work fine. He wanted to build a 1.8 which adds some complication to it. I have a head and two sets of correct Pistons for use with a 1.7 crank.


----------

